# Super loving girl



## Jigsaw (Feb 10, 2014)

Dexter is a strange little girl, she huffs and pops like a champ when you pick her up but the moment she knows where she is she's very happy. She will climb into my partners hoody and cuddle into his armpit all night and with me she'll sit on my belly and I'll gently cup my hands around her bottom, she can move away whenever she wants but instead she licks my finger and then curls up and goes to sleep in my cupped hands, without fail.

This is the sign of trust and love I'd hope? either way it's very cute. She also enjoys going outside with me, we sit in the garden and she liked the warm.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

Aww that sounds adorable. She has gained your trust, definetly.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It sounds like she is very happy with her Mom and Dad!!!!!


----------

